# Glu's sticking to it.



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm turning 37 and I'd like to be proud in 3 years time. It may seem a way off yet but there's a lot of work to do. I'll set short & medium term goals along the way. In the mean time I need to claw back some basic fitness


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Saturday*

*Treadmill*

10min intervals

RC/shldr warm up

*Bench* (smith)

Bar (8kg) x lots

48kg x 5, 5, 5, 5, 7

*Leg press*

8 plates x 10

10 plates x 12, 12, 12


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Will try and pop in and out from time to time mate.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sunday*

30min Beginners yoga (Iphone app)

Foam rolling

5min bike *warm up*

*
*

*Wide pull ups*

BW x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

*
BORs - underhand grip*

48kg x 5, 5, 5, 5, 13

*Straight leg deadlift*

48kg x 5, 5, 5, 5, 7

*OHP - Barbell/standing*

28kg x 10, 10, 6


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Monday*

*
tabbata *(20sc on/ 20sec off)

star jumps x 4min

single dumbbell pick up (floor to OHP) x 4min

burpees x 4min

shuttle runs / BW squats x 10

tyre flips / step ups 2 / 10

kettle bell shuttle runs x 8 increasing weight. time: 1min 37sec


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck with the journey.

40 in 4 months myself


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Friday*

5min bike intervals *warm up *

RC/shoulder *warm up*

*DB flat bench*

10's x lots

17.5's x 10

25's x 6, 6, 6, 5, 4

*
Dips*

BW 5 x 5

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg 2 x 5

*
Shoulder press* (machine)

unloaded x 10

10kg x 7, 5, 5, 3


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*15min treadmill intervals *

*Squats*

Bar x lots

30 x 10

40 x 10

50 x 8

60 x 8, 8

70 x 3

*Deadlifts*

60 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 3

110 x 3

*
SL/DL*

40 x 8, 8,

50 x 8, 8

*BORS*

50 x 8, 8, 8

5min treadmill walk


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

5MIN *Treadmill*

RC/shldr* warm up*

*Pullups*

BW x 8, 6, 4

*BB Bench*

Bar x lots

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kp x 8

55kg x 8, 8, 6, 4

*DB shoulder press*

17.5's x 6, 6, 4

*Dips*

BW x 8, 8, 4

*Tricep push down* (rope)

6 plates x 15, 15, 12

4 plates xf

2 plates xf


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just out of interest mate. Where did you get the training split from?


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

10min *treadmill *intervals

*BORs* - speed work

50kg 6 x 3

*Seated row* (machine)

50 3 x 12, 12, 8

*DB rows* (chest supported)

12's x 15, 12

*Tri pushdowns*

3 x f (15 - 20)

*Shoulder press* (machine)

3 x 15

*Upright row* (smith)

Bar + 10kg x 10

Bar + 20kg x 10, 10, 6

*Lat raise*

12's x 12, 12, 10

6's x 4

60 - 90sec rest between all sets


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Just out of interest mate. Where did you get the training split from?


Hi Andy, I've had a pretty long lay off so just testing the water with everything at the moment - It's messy but need to get passed those initial doms!

I will probably settle on either 2 days (uppper / lower) or 3 days PPL of basic compounds 5 x 5 / 3 x 8. Plus higher rep assistance either in addition or on a separate day. Depends on my schedule.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the look of PHAT, but need some better & settled numbers before I need consider anything complicated.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glu said:


> Hi Andy, I've had a pretty long lay off so just testing the water with everything at the moment - It's messy but need to get passed those initial doms!
> 
> I will probably settle on either 2 days (uppper / lower) or 3 days PPL of basic compounds 5 x 5 / 3 x 8. Plus higher rep assistance either in addition or on a separate day. Depends on my schedule.


The sooner you get settled and into a routine the better.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Got a back twinge in the afternoon but thought I'd try and warm through it. Had to pack it in though to save aggravating it further. Was meant to be legs day.

Must. not. neglect. mobility. work.

10 min* treadmill intervals*

*Squats*

BW x 10

Bar x 8

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Bench*

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 8, 6.

Still sore this morning, will work around it for a bit


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

10min* treadmill *intervals

RC / shoulder *warm up*

*DB Bench press*

10's x 8

16's x 8

24's x 8, 8, 6 - keep weight

*DB Military press* (seated)

16's x 8, 7, 4 - Keep weight

*Close grip BB Bench*

bar x 15

30kg x 10, 10, 8 - form check

*Tri push dows* (rope)

4 plates 3 x 10

*Rope pull down*, Abs

35kg x 15, 15, 12

5min treadmill walk

*EZ 21's*

Bar + 10kg x 2 sets


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

10min *treadmill *intervals

RC / Shoulder *warm up*

*Deads*

Bar x 6

60kg x 3

90 x 2

110 x 2

120 x 3, 3

130 x 3

*Pull ups* - slow negatives

BW x 6, 5, 3

*BORs*

50kg x 4, 6

60 x 6, 6, 6

*Machine rows*

3 x f (10ish)

5min treadmill walk

Captains chair* leg raise* 2 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Pushed for time and access today

6min treadmill *warm up*

*Squats*

Bar x 5

30kg x 5

50kg x 5

70kg x 5, 5, 5, 5 - easy

80kg x 6

*Calf raises* (smith)

Bar + 40kg 3 x f (15ish)

Captains chair* leg raise* - 2 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Wasn't expecting much after squatting yesterday.

10min treadmill *warm up *

RC / shoulder *warm *

*BB flat Bench*

30kg 2 x 8

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5, 5, 5, 5, 4

*Tri push downs*

3 x f

*Cable crunch*

3 x f

*Dips*

BW x 5, 5, 6


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

aw man... too old for hangovers :surrender:


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tuesday*

First time back in a while, bit of everything. I haven't logged warm up sets

*Deadlifts*

130kg 2 x 3

*Squats*

80kg 3 x 5

*Bench*

65kg 3 x 5

*Back extensions*

3 x 10

*pull-ups*

BW 3 x 5

*Dips*

BW 3 x 5


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Last week*

Monday - Squats, SLDL

Tues - BOR, pull ups

wed - Bench, shoulder press

*Today - Thurs*

Pull ups x 6, 6, 5, 3

Bors 30kg 3 x 10

Chins x 1, 2, 3, 2

chest supported T-Bar rows, 20kg 3 x 8

plate loaded, close grip Row thing 20kg 3 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri*

Swimming, 650m, average pace 202sec/100m

Treadmill, 15min - intervals

BB *Front squat*s 50kg 3 x 8

*Smith, Flat bench* 40kg 3 x 8

*Tri Push down* (rope) 3 x f

*Tues*

Swimming, 650m, average pace 185sec/100m

Treadmill, 15min - intervals

*SLDL* 50kg 3 x 8 - 10

*BORS* 40kg 3 x 8

*Wed*

Swimming, 575m average pace 190sec/100m

Treadmill, 15min - intervals

*BB OHP*, 35kg 3 x 8

*DB Flat Bench* 2 x 22kg, x 8 x 7 x 4

*Leg Press* 100kg, 3 x 8

*Tri Push down* (rope) 3 x f

*Kneeling cable crunch* 3 x f

*Thurs*

Swimming, 600m average pace 187 sec/100m

Treadmill, 10min - intervals

*Wide grip pull ups*, BW x 6, 5, 3

*Deadlifts*, 60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 2

120kg x 3

*Row* machine, 40kg 3 x 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*mon*

Swim 20min

Treadmill 16min

Leg press 110kg 3 x 8

BB OHP 40kg x 6, 6, 5

Bench 22's 3 x 8

Dips, BW x 7, 5, 4

*Tue*

Sim 20min

Treadmill 15min

SLDL 50kg 3 x 8

BORS 40kg 3 x 8

pullups x 4, 3, 2

*
Thur*

Leg press - 120kg 3 x 8

Front squats 40kg, 3 x 10

Lat raises, 10's 3 x 12

Flat bench Flye 10's 3 x 10

Tri Push downs - triple drop sets

3 x f

*Fri*

Treadmill 20mn

WG Pull ups

BW x 6, 5, 3

Palms facing row (machine)

60kg 3 x 6

Back extensions - 3 x f

Deadlifts

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 3, 3, 3

21's

bar plus 10kg x 2


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate how is it going?


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Andy,

Eeking my way back, work and life made it difficult until recently - got a chance now work locally, to watch my diet and workout regularly so happy days!

Using a naff gym for the opening hours but swimming pool is a bonus. Push / Pull 4 x week. Lost about 3 kg's over the last three weeks, hope to get another 4 then slow gains 

How's you?


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Monday*

Treadmill 15m

Leg press 120kg

3 x 8

DB Lat raises

12's 3 x 10

Single arm DB shoulder press

20kg 3 x 8

DB Flat Bench

20kg 3 x 8

DB Flat Flye

10's 3 x 10

Skull crushers - Smith

10kg + bar 3 x f


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*
Tuesday*

Swim 15m (500m)

Treadmill 15min

WG Pull ups

BW 3 x 5

SLDL

60kg 3 x 8

BORS

40kg 3 x 8

Low Row - Machine

40kg 3 x 8

Rear delt flye - cable

2 plates 3 x f


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Thursday

*Treadmill* 30min / 5km

*Dips*

BW, 5 x 6

*DB Flat Bench*

22's 5 x 5

*DB Shoulder Press* (seated)

16's 5 x 5

*Leg Press*

130kg 3 x 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wednesday* Working around pulled back muscle.

*treadmill*, 25min brisk /steep walk.

*WG Pull ups *

BW 4 x 5

*Row* (chest supp. machine)

70kg 5 x 6

*Rear delt** fly* (cable)

2 plates 3 x f

*Chest Fly* (cable)

3 plates 3 x f

single arm *lat raise*

6kg 3 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Date Exercise 1 Weight (KG) Exercise 2 Weight (KG) Exercise 3 Weight (KG) 
03/01/2018 Squat 35 5 x 5 Bench Press 50 5 x 5 Barbell Row 70 5 x 5 
03/01/2018 Squat 37.5 5 x 5 Overhead Press 30 5 x 5 Deadlift 60 1 x 5 Pullups 5, 5, 1
05/01/2018 Squat 50 5 x 5 Bench Press 50 5 x 5 Barbell Row 40 5 x 5 
11/01/2018 Squat 50 5 x 5 Overhead Press 35 5 x 5 Deadlift 80 1 x 5 Chinups 3 x 5
12/01/2018 Squat 52.5 5 x 5 Bench Press 52.5 5 x 5 Barbell Row 60 5 x 5 
16/01/2018 Squat 55 5 x 5 Overhead Press 40 5 x 5 Deadlift 90 1 x 5 Chinups 8, 5, 5
17/01/2018 Squat 60 5 x 5 Bench Press 55 5 x 5 Barbell Row 50 5 x 5 
22/01/2018 Squat 60 5 x 5 Overhead Press 40 5 x 5 Deadlift 100 1 x 5 
24/01/2018 Squat 60 5 x 5 Bench Press 60 5 x 5 Barbell Row 50 5 x 5 
26/01/2018 Squat 65 5 x 5 Overhead Press 45 5 x 5 Deadlift 105 1 x 5 
29/01/2018 Squat 65 5 x 5 Bench Press 65 5 x 5 Barbell Row 52.5 5 x 5 
31/01/2018 Squat 65 5 x 5 Overhead Press 47.5 5 x 5 Deadlift 110 1 x 5 
09/02/2018 Squat 65 5 x 5 Bench Press 70 5 x 5 Barbell Row 40 5 x 5


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 19/02*

BBF Bench 70kg x 5, 5, 4

BBCG Bench 40kg x 6, 6

BB OHP 40kg x 6, 6

DB LATRaise 8's x 8, 9

Leg raise x 10, 10, 9


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tues 20/02*

Deads

60kg x4, 80 x 3, 90 x 1, 110 x 1

Injured myself on the 1st rep of working weight. [email protected]@cks.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 08/03*

DB Shoulder press Seated 10's x 12, 12

DB Shoulder press Standing 10's x 12, 12

Lat Raise 8's x 8, 8, 8

Tri Push Downs 21.25 x 12, 12, 12

Cable Curl 11.25 x 10, 9, 7

BB Flat Bench 50 x 5, 6, 8, 5


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 09/03*

10min treadmill

5 min C2 rower 

Shoulder warm up & cable Lat activation

Lat pulldown Machine 60 x 8, 8, 8, 7

One arm DB row 20's x 8, 8, 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sat 10/3*

10min Treadmill

SLDL 40 x 8, 8, 8,

Leg Press 60 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Calf Raise (smith) Bar + 20 x 12, 12, 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 12/03*

10min Treadmill

BB OHP 30 x 8, 8, 8

BB Flat Bench 50 x 5, 6, 5

Dips (BW) x 5, 5, 5

Leg Raise 3 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 13/03*

10min Treadmill

WG Pullups BW x 5, 5, 5, 5

Horizontal row machine (chest supported) 50 kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

BB shrugs 40kg x 8, 8, 12

Leg raise10 x 2


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 15/03*

10min Treadmill, Shoulder warm up

BB Flat Bench 60 x 5, 6, 7, 8

DB Lat Raise 9's x 8, 8, 8

BB Close Grip Bench 40 x 5, 8, 8, 8

BW Dips x 5, 6, 5,

BW Chins x 8, 6, 4


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 16/03*

10min treadmill

2 min C2 rower 

Shoulder warm up & cable Lat activation

Lat pulldown Machine - lots of warm-up / pre-activation & drop sets

65 x 8, 8, 8, 10

One arm DB row 20's x 10,10,10,10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 20/03*

No time this morning, football last night, always disturbs my sleep.

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

BB Flat Bench 65 x 7, 6, 6, 6

BB OHP 30 x 10, 8, 7, 7


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 21/03*

10min Treadmill, 2min C2 rowing, shoulder Warm, Lat cable pre-activation 2 x 15

Pull ups (BW) 3 x 6

One arm DB row 22's x 10, 10, 10

Lat PD medium griip 50 x 12, wider grip 50 x 12.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 22/03*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

BB Flat Bench 70 x 6, 6, 4, 6

Db Lat Raise 10's x 10, 10, 8, 8

DB Flye 10's x 10, 10, 10, 10

CGBench 20 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 23/03*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

BORs 40 x 6, 6, 6, 6

Medium Grip Pull ups BW x 6, 6, 5, 4

Seated row (machine) 60 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Cable Tricep PD (flat bar) 24 x 12, 12, 12,


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 26/03*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

BB Flat Bench 70 x 6, 6, 4, 6

BB OHP 40 x 5, 5, 4, 4

Dips BW x 10, 9, 7


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 28/03*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

WG pull ups BW x 9, 9, 7, 4

Seated Machine row (chest supported) 62.5 x 8, 8, 8, 10

BB Shrugs 40 x 12,12, 12, 12

Beach 21's EZ bar + 10 x 21, 21, 21


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 29/03*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

BB flat Bench 60 x 12, 12, 12, 6

(Lean away) Cable lateral raise 4.25; x 12, 12. 6.25; x 8. 4.25; x 10

Cable Face pulls 6.25, 3 x 10

Leg raise 1 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 03/04*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up.

BB Flat Bench 70 x 6, 6, 6, 6

BB OHP 40 x 6, 6, 6, 6


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 05/04*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up

BB Shrugs 50 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Pull ups, BW x 8, 8, 6, 5

Seated Machine row (chest supported) 67.5 x 8, 8, 8, 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 06/04*

10 min treadmill / Shoulder warm up

BB Flat Bench 65 x 12, 8. 60 x 10, 10 (mobility work during rest period)

Standing DB shoulder press 10's x 12, 12, 12, 11 (front squats, bar only during rest period: 3 x 6)

(Lean away) Cable lateral raise 3.25 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Beach 21's EZ bar + 10 x 21, 21, 21 (SLDL with EZ bar during rest periods)


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sat 07/04*

WG Pull-ups bodyweight x 9, 8, 8, 4 (knee / leg raises during rest periods; 3 x f)

Dips BW x 9, 8, 8, 6

Tricep Push downs x 12, 12, 12, 12,


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 09/04*

6 min treadmill & shoulder warm up

BB Flat Bench warm up sets

70 x 8, 8, 8, 6

BB OHP 40 x 10, 9, 9, 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 10/04*

10mins on the treadmill, Shoulder warm up.

WG Pullups, BW x 10, 9, 9, 7 (leg / Knee raise during rest period; x 20, 15, 15)

BB Shrugs 50 x 12, 12. 60 x 12, 12

Seated, Chest supported, row machine 65 x 12, 12, 12, 10

Beach 21's, Bar + 10kg x 21, 21, 21


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 11/04*

10mins on the treadmill, Shoulder warm up

BB Bench 80 x 5, 5, 4, 5, 3 - Pleased with this BW Bench 

Standing DB shoulder press 20's x 6, 6, 8, 6

Dips (BW) x 10, 9, 7 (leg raise in rest period 3 x 10)

Lean away cable lat raise 5kg x 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 12/04*

10mins on the treadmill.

SLDL60kg x 6, 6, 6, 6

Dead lift 60kg x 6, 6, 6, 6

Leg Press 40 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Careful and controlled with the above. Back Feels OK. Knee is still bad but coped well though.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glu said:


> *Thur 12/04*
> 
> 10mins on the treadmill.
> 
> ...


 Carrying any injuries hun ?

See you revived this after years

all the best

x


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Anna,

Few years of intermittent back problems, I'd rather just avoid them now and miss out the dangerous stuff. Not worth it! The knee is new; MCL I think from five-aside, have a consultation next week, should be OK. 2017 was a total wash out but have been back in the gym since xmas so looking forward to a good year.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 13/04*

10mins on the treadmill, Shoulder warm up.

WG Pull-ups, BW x 9, 9, 7, 5

Seated, Chest support row 70kg x 8, 8, 8, 9

BB Shrugs 60kg x 12, 12, 12, 13


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 17/04*

Ten minutes treadmill, shoulder warm up

BB Flat Bench 70 x 8, 9, 7, 8

BB OHP 40 x 6, 6, 5, 3

Hanging Leg Raise 3 x 10

Dips BW x 9, 9, 8, 3


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 18/04*

Six minutes treadmill, shoulder warm up

Lat Pull Down (pivot / lever machine) 80kg x 8, 85kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

Single arm DB row 35's x 8, 8, 8, 8

BB Shrugs 65kg x 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 19/04*

Ten minutes treadmill.

BB SLDL 60kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Deads 60kg x 3, 80kg x 3

Leg Press 70kg x 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 24/03*

Expected plenty of energy today after 4 days off but go tthe oppisite thanks to a stomach bug. Frustrating

10min treadmill / shoulder warm up

BB Bench 70kg x 5, 5, 4

Dips BW x 7, 6, 4

Tricep pushdowns blah x Bleergh


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 25/04*

Loads better, not strongest but great workout.

10min treadmill / shoulder warm up

WGPull ups BW x 10, 10, 9, 7

Hanging leg raises 4 x 10

Cable crunch (worked way up the stack) x 15, 15, 15, 15

BB row 40kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Egyptian Lat raise 7.5kg x 12, 12, 11, 10

BB Shrugs 60kg x 12, 12, 12,


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 27/04*

BB Bench 75kg x 6, 7, 6, 6

BB OHP 40 x 8, 8, 6, 6

Dips BW x 10, 9, 4

Cable Tricep Push downs 4 x 12 to 15 reps

Cable Bicep Curls 3 x 8 to 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sat 28/04*

WG pull ups BW x 10, 9, 7, 4

Face Down Incline Bench Dumbbell Row 20's x 12, 25's x8, 8. 20's x 10

BB BOR 40kg x 12, 12 (more upright posture)

50kg x 8, 8, 8, 8 (more horizontal posture)

BB Shrugs 65kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Hanging Leg raise x 10, 10.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*29/04*

8min treadmill / shoulder warmup

Standing cable flye: Worked way up stack: 6 sets x 8 - 12

Incline (45) DB Bench press 10's x 12, 20's x 8, 12, 12, 10

Hanging leg raise 3 x 10 / sit ups 3 x 10

Egyptian lat raise 4 x 8 - 12

BW Chins 3 x 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 30/04*

8min treadmill / shoulder warmup / Hip / squat warmup

BB Front Squats

Bar 3 x 8, 40, 3 x 10. Easy does it.

SLDL 40 x 8, 8, 8

Leg Press 60 x 8, 8, 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 01/05*

Wide Pull ups x 8, 8, 8, 8

BB BORS 40kg x 8, 8. 50kg x 8, 8, 12, 10

Seated, Chest support row 70kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

BB Shrugs 60KG x 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 03/05*

8min treadmill / shoulder warmup

BB Bench 70kg x 8, 8, 7, 6

BB OHP 30kg x 8, 8, 8, 7

BW Dips x 8, 8, 8, 5

Hanging leg raise 3 x 10

Beach 21's Bar + 5kg x 2

Good volume but feel weak.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 04/05*

6min treadmill

Seated, Chest support row 80kg x 9, 9, 9, 8

WG PullUps BW x 5, 6, 5, 5

Kneeling Cable crunch 3 x 10 (heavy, ouch)

Egyptian Lat raises 3 x 10 - 12

Face Pulls 3 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 09/05*

8min treadmill, shoulder / hip warm.

Squats 40kg 3 x 8

Bench 60kg 3 x 8

OHP 40kg x 8, 8, 6

Dips BW x 8, 8, 8

Chins BW x 8, 8, 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 10/05*

8min treadmill, shoulder / hip warm.

Squats 45kg 3 x 8

Dead Lifts 85kg x 8

BORS 60kg 3 x 8

WG Pullups BW + 5kg 3 x 5-6. superset with Sit ups x 10, 10, 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 11/05*

8min treadmill, shoulder warm

SLDL 60kg 3 x 8

Calf Raises (standing / smith) 60kg 3 x 10 - 12. Superset with BW bulgarian split Squats 3 x 8

Dips BW + 5kg 3 x 6. Superset with hanging leg raise 3 x 10

Egyptian cable Lat Raise 6.25kg 3 x 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Need to go on a frigging diet.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sat 12/05*

8 min treadmill + shoulder / Hip warm.

Front Squats - stiff as a board, didn't go past warm up sets.

BB Flat Bench 75kg x 8, 7, 6

Meh. Gave up. Went home.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tues 15/05*

8 min treadmill + Lat & shoulder warm

WG Pull Ups BW + 7.5 KG 3 x 6 - 8 (up weight)

BORs 65kg 3 x 6-8 (keep weight)

DB Shrugs (2 x 25's) 3 x 10-12 (up weight)


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 16/05*

8 min treadmill + hip & shoulder warm

BB Squats 50kg 3 x 8

Standing (Smith) Calf raises 70kg x 12 - 15. Superset with cable cruches 3 x 10 -12

Bulgarian Split Squats 40kg (2 x 20 plates) 3 x 8. Superset with Hanging Leg Raise 2 x 10 - 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 18/05*

BB Bench 75kg x 9, 8, 7, 4

BB OHP 40 x 8, 7, 6, 5

Cable Flye 3 x 8 - 12 (superset with Hanging leg raise 2 x 10)

DIPS BW + 7.5kg x 7, 6, 6 (superset with Hanging leg raise 2 x 10)


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 21/05*

8min treadmill & Shoulder warm

WG Pull-ups BW + 10kg. 3 x 6-8, 1 x 4

Seated Row (machine, chest support) 4 x 8

Dumbbell Shrugs 27.5's 4 x 10 - 12

Cable Bicep Curls 2 x 6 - 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tues 22/05*

DB Incline Bench 27.5's 4 x 8

OHP - meh, wasn't happening.

Smith calf raises 80kg 4 x 12-15

Bulgarian Split Squats 40kg (2 x 20 plates) 4 x 6 - 8

Hamstring curls 4 x 8 - 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 24/05*

BB Bench 70 x 5, 9, 8, 7, 5

BB OHP 45 x 6, 5, 6, 5

Dips BW + 10kg x 8, 8, 8, 5 superset with Hanging leg raise 3 x 10.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 29/05*

Kinda deload / isolation week as ive pulled my left trap last week which seems to be affecting a lot.

Cable Flyes 4 x 8-10

Tricep Push downs 4 x 10-12

Cable Bicep Curls 3 x 6-8

Overhead tricep extentions (DB's) 4 x 8-10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 30/05*

8min treadmill & shoulder warm.

SLDL, hamstring supremely tight - moved to stretches / foam roll instead

Leg press, worked up the stack; lots of sets x 12 (up to 80kg)


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thu 31/05*

8min treadmill & shoulder warm.

DB Seated mil press 22.5's x 9, 9, 6, 6

Incline DB Press 27.5's 3 x 6

WG Pullups BW 3 x f

DIPS BW 3 x f

Hanging leg raise / situps 3 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 01/06*

SLDL 60kg 4 x 8-10

Calf raises (smith) 70kg 3 x 20

Split squats (20 x 20 plates) 2 x 8

Hamstring curls 4 x 8-10

Leg Press 80kg 4 x 8-10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 04/06*

BB Bench 75 x 6, 7, 6, 5

Incline Dumbbell flye 15's x 8, 8, 9

Standing DB mil press 20's x 8, 8, 6

BB CG Bench 30kg 2 x 12

overhead DB tri extention 7.5 x 12, 10 x 8


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 05/06*

8min treadmill & Shoulder warm

Pullups BW + 7.5kg 3 x 8

BORS 60kg 3 x 6-8

Lat Pull down machine 70kg 3 x 8 - 10

Cable rear delt face pull 2 x 15

Rear delt pec deck 3 x 8

DB shrugs (25's) 2 x 8

BB shrugs 60kg 2 x 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 06/06*

20mis mobility / yoga

8mins treadmill & shoulder warm

RDL 60kg 4 x 12

Leg press, worked up stack, working: 80kg x 13 82.5kg x 12, 13, 12

Ham Curls 3 x 8-10

leg extentions 3 x 8-10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 07/06 *

V. Tired - 8mins treadmill & shoulder warm

BB Bench 80kg x 5, 5, 5, 3

BB OHP 50kg x 4, 5, 3, 5

Dips BW + 10kg 3 x f (8-10)

Hanging leg raise 2 x F Situps 1 x F


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 08/06*

8mins treadmill & shoulder warm

Pull ups BW + 10kg 3 x 6-8

Seated, chest supported row 85kg 3 x 6-8

EZ curls Bar + 15kg 3 x 10-12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 11/06*

8mins treadmill

Leg press, 80kg x12, 87.5kg 3 x 12, 90kg x 12

RDL 60kg 3 x 8


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glu said:


> *Mon 11/06*
> 
> 8mins treadmill
> 
> ...


 How are you honey ?

You 've been doing a lot of compound work

back / knee feeling ok ?

x


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

anna1 said:


> How are you honey ?
> 
> You 've been doing a lot of compound work
> 
> ...


 Good thanks - just being careful!


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 12/06*

Diet day 2. Aiming for about 1800 cals. >180g protein / day.

8mins treadmill & shoulder warm

BB Flat Bench 80kg x 3, 6, 5, 5

Standing DB mil press 22.5's 3 x 6-8

DIPS BW + 12.5kg 3 x 6-8

Hanging leg raise 2 x f / sit ups 2 x f


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 13/06*

8mins treadmill & shoulder warm.

Leg press 95kg x 6, 12, 12, 12

Calf Raises Smith + 70kg 4 x 15 (ish)

Tricep pushdowns 4 x 10 - 12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

6 months work.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glu said:


> 6 months work.
> 
> View attachment 157123


 Great job !

Hope you stay injury free and keep up with the progress honey !

x


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*14/06*

Have a shoulder niggle, so resting / working arund.

5min treadmill / shoulder warm

Standing Cable flye, working up stack 3 x 8-10

Cable shrug & twist, working up stack 3 x 10-12

Cable crunch / hanging leg raise 4 x f


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 18/06*

8 min treadmill / shoulder warm

Leg press; work up the stack,100kg 3 x 10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tue 19/06*

8 min treadmill / shoulder warm

Bench Press 80kg x 6, 5, 3, 5

Chins BW 4 x (f-1)


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 27/06*

8 min treadmill / shoulder warm

Incline DB press 3 x 10-12


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 29/06*

8 min treadmill / shoulder warm

Pullups BW + 10kg 4 x F(-1)

Chins BW + 10kg 4 x F(-1)

Meadows row Bar + 20kg 3 x 8 -10

Face pull / apart 3 x f & hanging leg raises 3 x f


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed 04/07*

8 min treadmill / shoulder warm

Bench Press 70kg x 6, 10, 10, 9

OHP 40kg x 6, 6, 6, 6

Dips BW 4 x f-1

Hanging leg raise 3 x f


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 16/07*

Slow month, much fatness and liver damage accrued.

8min treadmill warmup

OHP 40kg 3 x 8

Bench bleugh x 2

Pool Swim 225m


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glu said:


> *Mon 16/07*
> 
> Slow month, much fatness and liver damage accrued.
> 
> ...


 What's bench bleugh?

x


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

anna1 said:


> What's bench bleugh?
> 
> x


 Not worth reporting!


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Tues 17/07

4 min treadmill, shoulder warm

Pull ups 3 x f-1

Bors 40kg 4 x 8 - 10

DB shrugs 25's 4 x 10


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glu said:


> Not worth reporting!


 Everything is worth reporting honey !

That's what a log is for

x


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed* 18/07

8min treadmill, foam roll

Superset: Hanging leg raise / Situps; 3 x 8 - 12

Superset: Cable crunch / Horizontal wood chop 3 x f-2

Pool Swim 225m


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thur 19/07*

Treadmill 8min, shoulder warm

BB Bench press 70kg 4 x 8 -10

BB OHP 40kg x 7, 35kg x 6, 5

Chin ups 3 x F-1

Tricep push downs 3 x f-2

Egyptian Shoulder raise 3 x 8-10

Seated machine row 65kg 3 x f-2


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Fri 20/07*

8min treadmill, shoulder warm, hip warm.

leg press, multiple sets 10-12 reps working up to 100kg. approx 6 "tough" sets

Deadlifts, couldn't engage lower back 3 x 3 @ 60kg.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mon 23/07*

8min treadmill, shoulder warm

Bench 80kg 4 x 5-6

OHP 40 3 x 5-8

Pull Ups BW + 10kg 3 x f-1

Dips BW + 10kg 3 x f-1

Machine row 3 x 8-10


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tues 24/07*

8min treadmill, shoulder warm, Foam roll

SLDL 60kg 4 x 10

Squats, Bar only 3 x lots

Smith, calf raises, 60kg 3 x 15 - 20

Hamstring curls 3 x 8-10

Leg press 3 x 12-15


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Wed* 25/07

8min treadmill, foam roll

Superset: Hanging leg raise / cable crunch 3 x 8 - 12

Superset: Sit ups / Horizontal wood chop 3 x f-2

Pool Swim 225m


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glu said:


> *Wed* 25/07
> 
> 8min treadmill, foam roll
> 
> ...


 You're doing a lot of ab work which is great , but maybe you should introduce more work for your lower back ?

I could be wrong, don't know what a "horizontal wood chop " is

i'll look it up

x


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Anna, I'm trying mon -> fri: upper, lower, rest, Upper, lower. Rest day has kind of turned into an abs day as I can't fit it in elsewhere. Might add some shoulders in too. Aiming for >10 "tough" sets per body part per week. It's going to take a couple of weeks to settle into, a lot to fit into one Upper session as only a short time to WO.

The wednesday core work I'm already feeling the benefit of in low back confidence.

*Mon 30/07*

8min treadmill, lower foam roll, shoulder warm

Bench 80kg 3 x 4-6

OHP 40 3 x 6-8

Pull Up BW + 10kg 3 x f

Dips BW + 10kg 3 x f

*Tues 31/07*

8min treadmill, lower foam roll

Bar only squats (still working on mobility)

SLDL 60kg 3 x 8

Calf raises (smith) 80 kg 3 x f

Leg press work up stack to 100kg 3 x f

Hamstring curls 3 x 8 - 10

*Thurs 02/08*

8min treadmill, shoulder warm

Bench 82.5 kg x 3, 4, 4

OHP 42.5kg x 6, 5, 5

Chins BW + 10kg 3 x f (raise knees during these)

Egyptian cable raise 6.5kg 3 x 8 -12

tricep pushdown 3 x f


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I hate this split @Glu lol

but that's just me

I only mentioned lower back training because you said you had lower back issues in the past ?

Maybe I remember wrong . In any case it's useful

x


----------

